# Marco Island Florida



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone ever fish Marco Island Florida? We're headed down at the end of July and already have a guide day booked, but are staying on a canal. I wondered if anyone has had the chance to fish down there and would have any tips we could use. Thanks!!!


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

I’ve fished the canal behind the Publix and caught mangrove snapper and some jacks. Have had good fishing on the south beach public access down at the jetty. The canals along the road into goodland from 41 all the way to the bridge have been good to me as well.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

obxdave said:


> I’ve fished the canal behind the Publix and caught mangrove snapper and some jacks. Have had good fishing on the south beach public access down at the jetty. The canals along the road into goodland from 41 all the way to the bridge have been good to me as well.


Awesome! Thank you for the feedback! What did you use to target them? This is actually my first time to Florida and am completely new to the area. I'm just hoping to get something on the line. Thanks Again!


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Split shot, octopus hook, and live shrimp would be a good starting point. I was down there last February just before the pandemic started. First time on the gulf coast and fell in love.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

samo13 said:


> Split shot, octopus hook, and live shrimp would be a good starting point. I was down there last February just before the pandemic started. First time on the gulf coast and fell in love.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Awesome! Thanks!


If given the chance to go off shore and the opportunity to cast for barracuda take it! The will give you all the fight you can handle.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Anyone ever fish Marco Island Florida? We're headed down at the end of July and already have a guide day booked, but are staying on a canal. I wondered if anyone has had the chance to fish down there and would have any tips we could use. Thanks!!!


Make sure you stop in the "Snook Inn". Old school pub right on the river. Ice cold beer, peel & eat shrimp, great view. Good luck


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

samo13 said:


> If given the chance to go off shore and the opportunity to cast for barracuda take it! The will give you all the fight you can handle.


Dont let them tell you that ‘cuda is not good to eat!


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

Anything under 3.5 feet should be safe to eat on the cuda! ARS and grouper are open right now so charters could be at a premium. I’ve used captain peppers before and he was good. His boat was right by tin city on the river.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Good Morning All! 
Just got back from Marco this Saturday and your tips certainly proved helpful. I fished the canals and the jetties and had some luck on live shrimp. I was also able to cast net some small pinfish which worked well for Mangrove Snapper. The snook bite was fairly slow from shore, but we caught a ton on our guided trip. We went with Captain Tim, Fish the Salt Charters, out of Naples. I know there are probably several great charters out there, but Captain Tim was awesome. He not only put us on a ton of fish, he was just a great guy to chat with while reeling them in. Another hot location for us (maybe due to the heat) was under the Jolley Bridge headed into Marco. We did really well on Snapper there. Good luck to anyone heading down there later this summer/fall!


----------

